# Weight position for 3 wood off the tee



## anotherdouble (Jun 24, 2014)

As per title. Should higher percentage be front foot, back foot or centred. Presently I have a tendency to fall off the shot at times. Many thanks folks


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2014)

I would play a 'normal' 3 wood a little inside the left heel


----------



## the_coach (Jun 24, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			As per title. Should higher percentage be front foot, back foot or centred. Presently I have a tendency to fall off the shot at times. Many thanks folks
		
Click to expand...

Guessing you mean weight at address, also guessing the 'fall off' means right side staying back a ways at impact, left upper body lifting some, if so indicates weight still to much on right side coming into impact trying to lift the ball up some.

If you start by looking at what needs to be happening at impact, you need weight left, left leg posted hip cleared, head behind ball arms swing past the body so the angle of attack at impact has to be just before or at 0Âº (so AoA around -2Âº/-1Âº to 0Âº) Ball position around a clubhead inside the left heel.
You're not looking to help the ball in the air here, but sweet spot solidly into back of ball trusting the 13Âº/14Âº/15Âº loft, that will get the optimum flight.
You're not looking for an upwards attack angle through the ball as you would with the driver

So at address you definitely don't want the majority of weight on the right side as that will tend to mean you leave it there so getting fats, tops, thins, falling back off the shot & it going right some.

So weight at address would be around 50/50 or 60/40 as a guide, when you turn into the backswing to top, weight would be largely on the inside of the right foot favoring heel some with a slightly flexed right leg still.
Downswing, transition should then start with the weight being put back into the left foot, then swing 'down' & through impact.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2014)

Oops, thought it said ball position  &#128064;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 24, 2014)

No probs Bob. I would say yes to the coach that weight at address is more on right side


----------



## London mike 61 (Jun 24, 2014)

the_coach said:



			Guessing you mean weight at address, also guessing the 'fall off' means right side staying back a ways at impact, left upper body lifting some, if so indicates weight still to much on right side coming into impact trying to lift the ball up some.

If you start by looking at what needs to be happening at impact, you need weight left, left leg posted hip cleared, head behind ball arms swing past the body so the angle of attack at impact has to be just before or at 0Âº (so AoA around -2Âº/-1Âº to 0Âº) Ball position around a clubhead inside the left heel.
You're not looking to help the ball in the air here, but sweet spot solidly into back of ball trusting the 13Âº/14Âº/15Âº loft, that will get the optimum flight.
You're not looking for an upwards attack angle through the ball as you would with the driver

So at address you definitely don't want the majority of weight on the right side as that will tend to mean you leave it there so getting fats, tops, thins, falling back off the shot & it going right some.

So weight at address would be around 50/50 or 60/40 as a guide, when you turn into the backswing to top, weight would be largely on the inside of the right foot favoring heel some with a slightly flexed right leg still.
Downswing, transition should then start with the weight being put back into the left foot, then swing 'down' & through impact.
		
Click to expand...

When you say about right foot favouring the right heel, does that give you a better angle of attack or is it just a better chance of transferring the weight onto the left side?
ive heard people talk of this right heel thing before but I never fully understood why or what it meant.


----------



## the_coach (Jun 24, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			No probs Bob. I would say yes to the coach that weight at address is more on right side
		
Click to expand...

You'd be better at 50/50 or favoring the left some 60/40. Start with the weight on the right side at address & you're more likely to find it's too easy to leave it there, which is not what you want, & probably a reason why you fall off the ball at impact some.

Come impact as with all shots you want weight left, looking to deliver the club into back of the ball, hands still to get to impact before the club head, not looking to 'help' it up by staying behind on the right side.

Important the ball not teed up to high, you're looking to be no higher than a 1/4" from ground, as at optimum you're looking at most a level AoA (teed up) to slightly -AoA by a degree or so. Don't want an upward +AoA with the 3 metal, driver yes as it's teed a real good ways higher.


----------



## the_coach (Jun 24, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			When you say about right foot favouring the right heel, does that give you a better angle of attack or is it just a better chance of transferring the weight onto the left side?
ive heard people talk of this right heel thing before but I never fully understood why or what it meant.
		
Click to expand...

It's just really a natural occurrence from a proper backswing turn/pivot, keeping the slight flex in the right knee to the top, Keeping the weight on the whole length of the inside of the right foot as you turn to the top so the hip turns into the right hip socket properly so there no lateral hip sway to the right away from target at all in the takeaway/backswing is real important to a solid strike, but you gotta stay in posture as all this happens.

At the top all things good things having happened to the top, then right at the top the weight will naturally sit in the heel a little ways more but it's still too on the inside of the right foot knee flexed still a little ways, weight must not get out to the outside of the right foot it will promote a hip sway right. 

It's about not swaying more than anything else so easier to get solid contact, from the top, downswing just starts with weight smoothly back into the left foot, again you don't want that weight to jump onto the outside of the left foot on the way down as that will promote a buckle of the left leg & you won't be able to post up & clear the left hip, which you need to be able to do to get solid contact, ball first ground second.


----------



## London mike 61 (Jun 24, 2014)

the_coach said:



			It's just really a natural occurrence from a proper backswing turn/pivot, keeping the slight flex in the right knee to the top, Keeping the weight on the whole length of the inside of the right foot as you turn to the top so the hip turns into the right hip socket properly so there no lateral hip sway to the right away from target at all in the takeaway/backswing is real important to a solid strike, but you gotta stay in posture as all this happens.

At the top all things good things having happened to the top, then right at the top the weight will naturally sit in the heel a little ways more but it's still too on the inside of the right foot knee flexed still a little ways, weight must not get out to the outside of the right foot it will promote a hip sway right. 

It's about not swaying more than anything else so easier to get solid contact, from the top, downswing just starts with weight smoothly back into the left foot, again you don't want that weight to jump onto the outside of the left foot on the way down as that will promote a buckle of the left leg & you won't be able to post up & clear the left hip, which you need to be able to do to get solid contact, ball first ground second.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks coach, you have just cleared up a little niggle I had in the back of my mind. :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all. Gives me things to work on.


----------

